# Shallow mount 12" woofers



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Out of these two which ones are better??
[h=1]PIONEER TS-SW301[/h]http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PIONEER-TS-SW301-CAR-AUDIO-12-SHALLOW-MOUNT-POWER-SUBWOOFERS-SUB-WOOFERS-PAIR-/360454484571?pt=Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item53ecc2f25b&vxp=mtr

OR

[h=1]KENWOOD EXCELON KFC-XW1200F[/h]http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-KENWOOD-EXCELON-KFC-XW1200F-CAR-AUDIO-12-SHALLOW-SUBWOOFERS-SUBWOOFERS-PAIR-/330718695780?pt=Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item4d005ed164&vxp=mtr


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

If I may ask why are you going with shallows?

Sometimes shallows arent the answer.Maybe look for a "different spot to locate the sub.

I.M.O. most of the time shallows wont EVER be good enough.

What kind of vehicle are you asking about?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

just_a-doodz said:


> If I may ask why are you going with shallows?
> 
> Sometimes shallows arent the answer.Maybe look for a "different spot to locate the sub.
> 
> ...


Gotto run them cause they are going under the back seat of my 03 dodge ram there is ZERO room behind the seat and i want to have full access to my bed so i dont want to build a box in the bed and port thru the cab


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Or these ones? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190668791343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://sundownonly.com/ecommerce/drupal/sd212d4.html


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Brahma Brian said:


> http://sundownonly.com/ecommerce/drupal/sd212d4.html


Thanks for the link BUT how do these compare to the other ones i posted up i have never heard of that brand until mentioned here


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Those other subs you posted are WAY below Sundown. You will shit your self.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Thanks for the link BUT how do these compare to the other ones i posted up i have never heard of that brand until mentioned here


Everything you posted is garbage.

What I posted is good stuff, I don't waste my time recommending things that are garbage, just FYI.

Airborne will vouch for me I'm sure.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Airborne said:


> Those other subs you posted are WAY below Sundown. You will shit your self.


Speaking of which... 

*Last Active* 25th March 2012 - 03:18 PM

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48578

Fix that, big things going down these days homey!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> Everything you posted is garbage.
> 
> What I posted is good stuff, I don't waste my time recommending things that are garbage, just FYI.
> 
> Airborne will vouch for me I'm sure.


Yup, I am waiting to get my ECU back from being fixed so I can decide if I want to bother doing up an enclosure for my new tows in my 3kgt


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> *Last Active* 25th March 2012 - 03:18 PM
> 
> ...


look now!!lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Brahma Brian said:


> Everything you posted is garbage.
> 
> What I posted is good stuff, I don't waste my time recommending things that are garbage, just FYI.
> 
> Airborne will vouch for me I'm sure.


OK thanks was just a ? because i had not heard of that brand now with that being said i have a Soundstream Rubicon 1002 to run my subs(might not be the best amp but its what im using) should i get single or dual voicecoil woofers


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Brahma Brian said:


> Everything you posted is garbage.
> 
> What I posted is good stuff, I don't waste my time recommending things that are garbage, just FYI.
> 
> Airborne will vouch for me I'm sure.


Any experience with these?
http://www.jlaudio.com/car-audio-subwoofer-drivers-tw5
I was considering going with two of those in the area under my top in a '63 rag. Space is extremely tight, and I was told that those were probably my best option. Any suggestions from the experts??:dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> OK thanks was just a ? because i had not heard of that brand now with that being said i have a Soundstream Rubicon 1002 to run my subs(might not be the best amp but its what im using) should i get single or dual voicecoil woofers
> View attachment 475523


a 1002 is a really good amp, very underrated


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If you want to spend $400 discounted price for a JL $800 retail, when you can pay $159 for a BETTER sounding sub, then that is your Choice. I was not a believer, and me and Brian have had our share of arguements, but the man knows what he is talking about. I have had a chance to listen to some of the SUNDOWN subs. I mean, they are BAD ASS. 

Big Tony....trust me, you will not be disappointed with those subs.. and if you need any TECH help. Brian will be there for ya all day.



Ant63ss said:


> Any experience with these?
> http://www.jlaudio.com/car-audio-subwoofer-drivers-tw5
> I was considering going with two of those in the area under my top in a '63 rag. Space is extremely tight, and I was told that those were probably my best option. Any suggestions from the experts??:dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Finished installing my SA8V2 and it is an absolute beast! Sundown FTW!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIG DIRTY said:


> If you want to spend $400 discounted price for a JL $800 retail, when you can pay $159 for a BETTER sounding sub, then that is your Choice. I was not a believer, and me and Brian have had our share of arguements, but the man knows what he is talking about. I have had a chance to listen to some of the SUNDOWN subs. I mean, they are BAD ASS.
> 
> Big Tony....trust me, you will not be disappointed with those subs.. and if you need any TECH help. Brian will be there for ya all day.


Right on thanks as for my amp what subs should I get single or dual voice coils?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Finished installing my SA8V2 and it is an absolute beast! Sundown FTW!


tits or get the fuck out, I mean pics of it didn't happen!lol

Mine are still in the boxes. So is my SA10lol


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

79 cutty said:


> Finished installing my SA8V2 and it is an absolute beast! Sundown FTW!


pics


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

BIG DIRTY said:


> If you want to spend $400 discounted price for a JL $800 retail, when you can pay $159 for a BETTER sounding sub, then that is your Choice. I was not a believer, and me and Brian have had our share of arguements, but the man knows what he is talking about. I have had a chance to listen to some of the SUNDOWN subs. I mean, they are BAD ASS.
> 
> Big Tony....trust me, you will not be disappointed with those subs.. and if you need any TECH help. Brian will be there for ya all day.


Has nothing to do with me being a believer or not, I'm just not sure if an enclosure with those subs he recommended would be able to fit in the area I have to work with. That's why I'm asking. I don't give a shit about what brand speaker it is, I'm just trying to get the best sound for the space limitations I have. If an enclosure for those Sundown subs will fit under the folded down top with a glass window in it, I would be more than happy to save a few pennies for the same sound or better.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I never said anything about being a believer. I said if you want to pay a higher price for a product that is inferiour. It could have been ANY brand. 


Ant63ss said:


> Has nothing to do with me being a believer or not, I'm just not sure if an enclosure with those subs he recommended would be able to fit in the area I have to work with. That's why I'm asking. I don't give a shit about what brand speaker it is, I'm just trying to get the best sound for the space limitations I have. If an enclosure for those Sundown subs will fit under the folded down top with a glass window in it, I would be more than happy to save a few pennies for the same sound or better.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

BIG DIRTY said:


> If you want to spend $400 discounted price for a JL $800 retail, when you can pay $159 for a BETTER sounding sub, then that is your Choice. I was not a believer, and me and Brian have had our share of arguements, but the man knows what he is talking about. I have had a chance to listen to some of the SUNDOWN subs. I mean, they are BAD ASS.
> 
> Big Tony....trust me, you will not be disappointed with those subs.. and if you need any TECH help. Brian will be there for ya all day.





BIG DIRTY said:


> I never said anything about being a believer. I said if you want to pay a higher price for a product that is inferiour. It could have been ANY brand.


?? Not sure what your point is. I am not trying to argue about which product is better. I was simply asking for opinions regarding which sub would work better for my space limitation. I was hoping Brian was familiar with the area where I need my enclosure to go and if he could offer an opinion as to whether or not the subs he recommended to Tony would work in that area for me. I was told that those JL subs I posted work well in that area, but if the subs Brian recommended are just as good or better even that's great. I would be much happier to spend half as much for an equal or better product. It seems from the tone of your posts like you feel as if I'm trying to argue that the JL Audio subs are better. Nothing could be further from the truth. I DON'T KNOW. That's why I'm asking the question. Not sure if you are trying to start an argument of some kind or not. Just seems that way.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Ant63ss said:


> ?? Not sure what your point is. I am not trying to argue about which product is better. I was simply asking for opinions regarding which sub would work better for my space limitation. I was hoping Brian was familiar with the area where I need my enclosure to go and if he could offer an opinion as to whether or not the subs he recommended to Tony would work in that area for me. I was told that those JL subs I posted work well in that area, but if the subs Brian recommended are just as good or better even that's great. I would be much happier to spend half as much for an equal or better product. It seems from the tone of your posts like you feel as if I'm trying to argue that the JL Audio subs are better. Nothing could be further from the truth. I DON'T KNOW. That's why I'm asking the question. Not sure if you are trying to start an argument of some kind or not. Just seems that way.


Your reading WAY too much into my comments. I was not even argueing about it. I was just trying to help


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

BIG DIRTY said:


> Your reading WAY too much into my comments. I was not even argueing about it. I was just trying to help


Not a problem bro, it's easy to take the tone of posts, emails, texts etc. the wrong way sometimes. So Brahma Brian, you think those subs you posted would work in the area I described?


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

BIGTONY said:


> Right on thanks as for my amp what subs should I get single or dual voice coils?




Dual voice coil is always the way to go.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u can also do a single woofer a pair is not always best ,and with the very conservative amount of air u need for the sd series im sure a single woofer wil fit anywhere..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Mr Solorio said:


> Dual voice coil is always the way to go.


Dont they take more power i havent ever run dual voice coils that i can remember anyways LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> OK thanks was just a ? because i had not heard of that brand now with that being said i have a Soundstream Rubicon 1002 to run my subs(might not be the best amp but its what im using) should i get single or dual voicecoil woofers
> View attachment 475523


With this amp should a get 2 ohm or 4ohm dual voice coil woofers????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Trying to order some woofers can someone help me with the awnser please LOL


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Trying to order some woofers can someone help me with the awnser please LOL


Link to amp with specs and how many subs are you wanting to buy and what are they? I'll help you man.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Brahma Brian said:


> Link to amp with specs and how many subs are you wanting to buy and what are they? I'll help you man.


Thank you im running a Soundstream Rubicon 1002 and im going to run 2 12's


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Brahma Brian said:


> Link to amp with specs and how many subs are you wanting to buy and what are they? I'll help you man.


<br>Thank you im running a <span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(247, 244, 237); ">Soundstream Rubicon 1002 and im going to run 2 12's


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

What brand and model subs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

What I find interesting is those specs show it does the same power at 4ohm bridged as it does at 2ohm bridged, that isn't very helpful or logical...

Everything I'm finding says the same thing, so I would run 4ohms bridged with two dual 4ohm 12's if they are around 500RMS each...

I linked you to Sundown Audio SD2-12 dual 4 500w subs earlier in this thread that would be a perfect match on this amp...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

That should sound pretty fawkin clean at 4ohm


----------



## davillecustoms (Jul 6, 2012)

big tony i have put 2 reg size 12"s under that seat...all you have to do is ,pull every thing out,mold the bottom,make a plate for the top,resin them together, and go to a harware store and find thos double sided nuts that can connect 2 all tread bolts together the big ones and ,raise that back seat up about 2 inches.you will be knocking hard in no time..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Brahma Brian said:


> What I find interesting is those specs show it does the same power at 4ohm bridged as it does at 2ohm bridged, that isn't very helpful or logical...
> 
> Everything I'm finding says the same thing, so I would run 4ohms bridged with two dual 4ohm 12's if they are around 500RMS each...
> 
> I linked you to Sundown Audio SD2-12 dual 4 500w subs earlier in this thread that would be a perfect match on this amp...


Thanks Brian I just wanted to make sure I order the correct ones


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Thanks Brian I just wanted to make sure I order the correct ones


You're welcome man. Feel free to check out my forum sometime if you need any more help, link in sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.kicker.com/comp_vt

http://www.kicker.com/comp_vt


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> http://sundownonly.com/ecommerce/drupal/sd212d4.html


Would u recommend these for a 75 Ragghouse ? I want me drop to sound good and still hear that bass with the top down


----------

